# My free spooky net album



## Criswell (May 10, 2009)

Around our house I usually get d.j. duty on halloween basically because I make spooky noises all year round.

I have a free net album available for download and I know I'll be sampling it here this halloween. Feel free to download it and use any of it you wish.
Let me know what you think.

Internet Archive: Free Download: EOM89 / Zilbread - Buddha In Purgatory -


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the free spooky download.


----------



## gosgirl (May 16, 2009)

You are so kind,thanks for your sharing!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, Criswell. I always love the sound and music offered hereby members.


----------

